# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Kneading Bread Dough. Who Kneads It?

## Rick

You don't have to knead bread after all. A pretty good, time saving article on bread making. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/24/dining/24curious.html

----------


## Winnie

Hmmm interesting. I bake loaves and rolls and have always kneaded for at least 10 minutes. Loaves are pretty successful, rolls can be a bit hit and miss so I'll try the no knead method and see what the results are. Thanks!

----------


## Chris

I've made this three times in the past week.

Using this version of the recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/k...ipe/index.html

What I've found:

1. It works, and it is delicious, and is way easy. 

2. Preheating the pot makes the bottom really tough and overdone, don't preheat the pot.

3. You can divide the loaf in half and use bread pans if you tent with aluminum foil or put an empty pan on top or otherwise devise a cover (I plan to try it uncovered and see if it'll work).

4. I made one version with half whole grain, and I added a cup of oatmeal to boot, and used beer for the water... it worked, but... the beer was perhaps too bitter (it was old, I wouldn't have drunk it) and... I put in too much additional water to deal with the oats, my mistake. So halfway through when shaping I had to add a ton of water. but in the end it turned out fine. 

5. I also added a little sugar to loaves 2 and 3, I like the touch of sweetness.

6. I've also washed the top with oil before cooking, it works, but I don't think it is necessary for a crisp top.

7. I used just a whole packet of yeast, it was fine. And I cut out 1/2 teaspoon of salt.

----------


## gryffynklm

Another great bread thread from Rick, thanks, this is a bread week for me. I have never baked bread so I figured  would experiment with a recipe or two. Good timing thanks Rick and Chris.

The other thread I came across is for wild yeast from Rick
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ighlight=yeast

From Mother Earth News: article about the collection of wild yeast and baking on the trail. Even has a tribute to Sourdough.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Real-...st.aspx?page=6

----------


## Rick

I love baking bread. It's really a treat to take in the aroma of the yeast as you mix it in and, of course, the finished product when it comes out of the oven. There are just soooo many ways to make bread and so many varieties. I guess I'd offer the follow tips if you haven't done it before. 

1. Temperature is imperative on yeast. Remember that it's a living organism so if your water is too hot you can kill it. Old yeast may not be active either. You can test or proof your yeast by using a half cup of water that's about 110F and add 1 teaspoon of sugar and 2 teaspoons of yeast. The water will be layered with the sugar on bottom, water in the middle and your yeast on top. You should see it start to foam and bubble after about 10 minutes as the yeast starts to convert the sugar. If it does then the yeast is still good. 

2. If the top of the bread is browning too quickly then put an aluminum foil tent over the top of it. It will protect it. 

3. Brushing the top with butter when you first take it out of the oven will give most breads a nice shiny crust.  

Good luck and pics!!!!!

----------


## your_comforting_company

the wife and I were just talking about this the other night.
Thanks for the link. We hope to be trying it very soon!

Good info from Chris too! We learn by experimenting. those are some good tips!

----------


## Trabitha

> You don't have to knead bread after all. A pretty good, time saving article on bread making. 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/24/dining/24curious.html


I've been making bread like this since I've learned how to bake.  I really, really, love the technique, but it is VERY time consuming in that you have to wait SO long for it to rise.  The short cuts look good...but I don't know if I want to mess with the original recipe.  It's just so darn yummy!

----------


## nell67

I do still need my dough,I like the texture better,but more importantly,I KNEAD the THERAPY!

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Baking bread is my nemesis.  Thanks for the tip, Rick.

----------


## Rick

Don't forget the beer bread thread: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=beer+bread

Here's my wife's recipe: 

3 cups of self rising flour
1/3 to 1/4 cup of sugar
12 oz beer (do NOT use non alcoholic)

Stir it up and place it in a loaf pan. Bake at 350 for 30 minutes or  until a knife inserted in the middle comes out clean. That's it! 

This is probably one of the easiest breads you'll ever make.

----------


## grrlscout

I have made, and enjoyed the no knead bread. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Texture-wise, I like the America's Test Kitchen Almost No Knead Bread a little better:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

But it is very hard for me to arrange the waiting and baking times around my schedule.

I made the beer bread too, and it certainly was easy, and didn't take a lot of time. But it was kind of cakey. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I like that stretchiness that yeast bread has. So I guess I'm sticking that, but just making it once in a while.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the occasional sourdough

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Which reminds me, I really need to try an revive my starter.  :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

OK - that does it grrlscout.  You ARE coming to the next jamboree.

----------


## Pal334

Between you delightful food "teases" and now the bread, Ms. grrlscout you best beware. You may be drafted as the F.A.R.T.s official chef  :Smile: .

----------


## Rick

If you don't mind, would you drop it off at the club hou....I mean.....headquarters? It takes us sooo long to pick up stuff. If we're all napping just set it on the counter. Thanks! And make sure you close the door good. Ken's squirrels have been getting in and eating all the peanuts. Dang little rats.

----------


## Chris

IMG_2737.jpg

Thats the first loaf I made, just got around to importing the picture. I get hungry just looking at it.

----------


## Rick

All it takes is one loaf and you're hooked. Welcome to the club.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

My GF laughs at me, I use my oven for storage and in the 7 years I have lived here, never baked anything.... not even once, I believe it is another one of those limitations I am affraid of...... out in the woods I do the dough on a stick, but never at home.... weird, huh

----------


## Rick

Sorta like the guy that stuck his ammo and hand guns in the oven before they went on vacation? Then when they got home his wife turned on the oven? That kind of storage?

----------


## BH51

You guys have inspired me..............Beer bread?......dough on a stick?..and
Chris's image of his 1st attempt?....it's all good,........ tho I may have some
problem actually pouring the beer into a flour dough mixture and ponder it's
importance....is there a significance to adding alcohol to bread dough?.........
...In some way, within by subconsciousness, that just ain't right..........BH51

----------


## Rick

Look at it this way. Eat it or drink it still gets inside of you.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

One of the most entertaining book(s) I have read on camp craft and eating is "Roughing it easy," and "Roughing it easy II." It has great recipies and ways to cook bread in the Wilderness/camping/roughing it scene. http://www.amazon.com/Roughing-Easy-.../dp/0962125733

Dian Thomas, the author truly has some very unique ways and means in those books. I have tried most of them and only some of them work really well, but, still a very good read for ideas. 

I just do not do it at home LOL 

Rick, I store pots and pans I never use in my oven, the guns and ammo are in the Ft. Knox safe where the GF cannot get to them........ :Smile:

----------


## Alaska Grandma

I've tried the no knead recipes before, they work, but I still like the texture of kneaded bread better.  Sourdough especially needs a little knead!

And yup that book "Roughing it Easy" is a good one to check out. Since I only use wood to cook on in the cabin year around, I do a lot of campfire cooking in the summer months. Firing up the wood cookstove when it is 80-90 degrees outside just doesn't make sense.  (yes, we do get that hot in late June and July in the NE Interior Ak). 

Bread=good stuff. I make a lot of it...(good thing since the nearest store is 130 miles away- by dog team in winter or boat in summer <smile>).

Grandma Lori

----------


## crashdive123

> I've tried the no knead recipes before, they work, but I still like the texture of kneaded bread better.  *Sourdough especially needs a little knead!*
> And yup that book "Roughing it Easy" is a good one to check out. Since I only use wood to cook on in the cabin year around, I do a lot of campfire cooking in the summer months. Firing up the wood cookstove when it is 80-90 degrees outside just doesn't make sense.  (yes, we do get that hot in late June and July in the NE Interior Ak). 
> 
> Bread=good stuff. I make a lot of it...(good thing since the nearest store is 130 miles away- by dog team in winter or boat in summer <smile>).
> 
> Grandma Lori


I think the gentleman below would agree.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Good grief. There are even gators in Alaska!

----------


## Chris

anyon try this recipe with rolls? I'm thinking make a big batch, then on the last step portion and freeze. I'll give it a try sometime. It'd be nice to easily make like a month's worth of a dinner rolls at one time.

----------


## Chris

another thing I wonder. I like egg breads,  but I'm not sure about leaving dough with raw egg in it around at room temperature for a day.

----------


## nell67

> another thing I wonder. I like egg breads, but I'm not sure about leaving dough with raw egg in it around at room temperature for a day.


I have before,I had  a batch rising once,and the daughter got kicked by a horse and broke her arm,a trip to the er took hours,(they didn't even set her arm) and it was late afternoon when we got home,I baked them and we ate them with no ill affects.

----------


## Chris

used this recipe to make stromboli the other day. Successful.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## finallyME

This post reminded me that I need (knead  :Smile:  ) to make a bread making video with my "secret" recipe.  :Wink:

----------

